# Lure-making supplies



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a small 1hp Air compressor to use for air brushing. I wanna make my own lures.

1) Any idea what paints to buy? 

2) What air brushes should I look at?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

cmiller said:


> I have a small 1hp Air compressor to use for air brushing. I wanna make my own lures.
> 
> 1) Any idea what paints to buy?
> 
> 2) What air brushes should I look at?


For $25 and you pick up, I'll give you a Paasch double action and all the paint, glitter, etc I have. All the paint is the vinyl lure paint. Some may be dried up and a new air hose I believe is needed for the air brush. Still I believe a geed deal to get you started.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Go back to the lure making main page, and look at the top. There is a sticky put together for just this reason


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

st.slippy said:


> Go back to the lure making main page, and look at the top. There is a sticky put together for just this reason


HA! I just noticed it after looking at a few pages!

Leeabu,
PM sent


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

For hooks try Captain Hook's Discount Warehouse at http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/

Dan


----------

